# Diary of a Wimpy Kid - Blu-ray Review



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4556[/img] 
* 
Title: Diary of a Wimpy Kid
Starring: Zachary Gordon, Robert Capron, Rachael Harris, Steve Zahn, Devon Bostick
Directed by: Thor Freudenthal
Written by: Jackie Filgo, Jeff Filgo, Gabe Sachs, Jeff Judah
Studio: 20th Century Fox
Rated: PG
Runtime: 1 hr 31 min.
Release Date: August 3, 2010
* 






*Movie* :4.5stars: 

_don't talk to anyone, don't look at anyone, don't go anywhere, don't sit down, don't raise your hand, don't go to the bathroom, don't get noticed, don't choose the wrong locker, don't... Ahhh, who am I kidding? You'll be dead or homeschooled by the end of the year anyway. _

The first day of middle school is always a tough transition for a lot of kids. Whether it is because some kids start to mature faster than others, or friends are no longer your friends, or maybe it is because you are in the same building as eighth graders; whatever the case, it is an adventure for any kid starting middle school. This is how Diary of a Wimpy Kid starts out, Greg Heffley (Gordon) is about to experience middle school for the first time. Nervous about his first day, as most middle schoolers are, Greg's brother Rodrick (Bostick) doesn't help any when he tells Greg he will either wind up dead or home schooled by the end of the year. Rodrick also advises Greg not to hang out with his best friend Rowley (Capron) anymore because he will only decrease Greg's chances of making it as a middle schooler. Of course Greg does not follow any of his brother's advice, because his first day of school he tries everything that will get him noticed, and joining the wrestling team was one of those. Thinking wrestling would be like WWE moves, Greg quickly learns he is not cut out for wrestling when he is beat up by the geek of his class, then later on is overpowered by a girl.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4559[/img]
Greg's middle school life quickly heads downhill as he tries his hardest to be something he is not. He does everything he can to be noticed so that he can make it to the year book as a class favorite. To Greg, the little things of being noticed for the year book means more to him than anything, even his best friend. When Greg lets Rowley take the fall for his own mistakes Greg and Rowley's friendship begins to crumble. Rowley even becomes a popular kid at school, mainly because of Greg's actions. This frustrates Greg as he does not understand why everyone is liking Rowley more than him. But what Greg doesn't realize at this point is that Rowley is being himself, goofy and uncaring of what other people thing of him, and this leads to many people accepting him for who he is. When Rowley starts to hang out with a popular kid from school, Greg decides to get back at him by hanging out with someone on his own as well. However, the kid Greg hangs out with happens to be the geek from his class, and after a short time at his house, Greg cannot stand it anymore and quits with his plan to get back at Rowley.

The ultimate test to Greg and Rowley's friendship comes when some older kids start to pick on Rowley and try to embarrass him in front of all his classmates, Greg steps in and takes the heat for Rowley, which in turn saves Rowley's reputation with the classmates, but lowers Greg's far more than what it already was. However, it allowed Greg to get his best friend back, and it was at that point that he realized that his friends are more important than position on the popularity scale, and more important than a silly picture in the yearbook. At the end of the year when the yearbook is passed out, Greg and Rowley actually made a class favorite inside, and even though it wasn't what Greg wanted from the beginning, it was exactly what he wanted at the end. 

*Rating* 

Rated PG for rude humor and some language.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4558[/img]

*Video* :5stars: 

Diary of a Wimpy Kid picture quality was bright, crisp and very clear. At a 1.85:1 transfer, which happens to be my favorite transfer, looks beautiful and wastes zero space of your screen during the length of the film. :T But for a cheerful comedy such as Diary of a Wimpy Kid, the picture was for the most part, bright cool colors. I thought this kind of style was perfect for the film was it is a movie geared toward a younger age, and it also provides a light mood to go with it's comedy.

*Audio* :4.5stars: 

Diary of a Wimpy Kid's audio is brought to you in a DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 lossless soundtrack. The sound quality is beautiful, dialogue is loud and very crisp. Like most comedies of this nature the focus is on the dialogue and the things that are being said. However, there were a handful of times, such as during the wrestling, and some outdoor fun, there are some sound effects that were added in quite nicely. They were not overpowering by any means, but they did add a sense of realism as well as working your sub a little bit during a film like this. 

*Extras* 
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4557[/img]
I am reviewing "The Cheesiest Edition" of Diary of a Wimpy Kid.

This three-disc special edition case includes a Blu-ray, DVD, and digital copy, as well as a mini diary on the cover of the case.

On the Blu-ray the special features include:


More Gross, Silly Fregley Fun
The Benefits of the CHEESE TOUCH
Chirag's Trail of Tears
Rowley's Lost Zoo-Wee Mama cartoons

The special features are quite humorous, as well as disgusting in some of the clips. You'll understand after watching the special with Fregley, some of his treats he likes to make are some of the oddest combinations, and honestly not my cup of tea.

*Overall* 

Diary of a Wimpy kid was a very enjoyable movie. Although it is a film aimed toward a younger generation, I found myself laughing out loud throughout most of the film. The young actors did a great job, and Greg's older brother Rodrick was absolutely hilarious, and as a side note, there is another Diary of a Wimpy kid releasing next year. The story was very well written, and the moral of the story was very positive and a great story for any kids around this age who will do anything to be part of the crowd, when in fact you just need to be yourself.

I would definitely recommend this for purchase, especially if you have younger children. If you do not have children, but just want an enjoyable movie, Diary of a Wimpy Kid is a great movie for anyone for at least one viewing. I honestly have no complaints about the movie. Acting was great, story was superb, directing was perfect, everything about this movie was enjoyable.


----------

